# Leucomelas Appreciation thread



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I haven't seen one so i thought i'd start one...


SOOO... show us those leucs!!!


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 5 luecs 2 males calling


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a few of when my leucs were younger:





































I have some better ones of them, and I'm going to upload them and post them later. 
I love my leucs!!!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweet I'll add some of my favorite pics...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine are new, so it's mostly bums as they run from the camera!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

One of the studs!


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I love my Leucs. They were my first frogs and still one of my favorites... This guys is so polite so polite he even reaches his hand out when guests come over to shake their hands...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Can I help you?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's an oddly patterned F2 1995 import leuc:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks almost like a histo


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I love this one's pattern and symmetry.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's some more pics!
I <3 my leucs!!
They're such awesome frogs.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I had to get in on this!


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's my Trio of Small Spotted, one of my first and still favorite frogs;









and then my alpha male Chocolate Leuc;










If I get a chance I'll take picture of the Choc. Trio later this weekend.

Bill


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

It's just me, or this photo:



eos said:


>


Looks like this guy:










Great pics guys!!!

Junior.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's some of my leucs! They are fun guys for sure.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

This is sooooooooo funny! Its like a clown car!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't wait to get my 2 leucs sometime in the next couple of weeks. These pics are so cute.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

I love my leucs. here some pics of mine


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess since I started this, I should post some pics


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

HHere is a shot of one of my leucs.


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

It's really cool to see a thread like this. I picked Leucomelas purely based on the fact that they could be kept in large groups in a large tank. And its awesome to see so many people who have frogs that are more rare/expensive still say that this is one of there favorites. I loved all the pictures cant wait to get mine soon.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's my male

In the banana cup. 








On the hut


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Always loved this picture of my first 3!!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My contribution:

JBear


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Big Momma and her minions. These are some of my favorite pictures of them


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

Hears one of my offspring with cool markings on the head, female I think.
Nice picks folks. Keep m coming.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

my main man with the goggles on... yes, i may have already shared him in another thread ... do i care? no. he's the man. (or possibly the woman, too soon to tell)









-brett


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Some more from me also


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Last shot is great GRIMM, what lens you using for the macro? Also love the signature, all hail the king of pumpkin carving LOL

Also, if you have enough light, try uping the number on your aperture (larger number = smaller aperture ) Just a couple spots will have a larger depth of field = more of the frog in focus, though everyone seems to like the short depth of field look, would be nice if some of the people w/ macro lens would try both methods.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

AaronAcker said:


> Last shot is great GRIMM, what lens you using for the macro? Also love the signature, all hail the king of pumpkin carving LOL
> 
> Also, if you have enough light, try uping the number on your aperture (larger number = smaller aperture ) Just a couple spots will have a larger depth of field = more of the frog in focus, though everyone seems to like the short depth of field look, would be nice if some of the people w/ macro lens would try both methods.


Thanks Aaron. Its funny you compliment the pic. I entered it in a friendly local forum picture contest and didnt get a single vote, even though its way nicer then all the crappy snake pics lol. 

I used my canon 100mm f2.8 USM Macro lens, with my canon xti, a tripod, and remote shutter. Through glass also, so I was happy with it. This was only my first time taking pics with it, so I didnt really know anything. 

If buddy can stay still for long enough, I may try multiple shots then focus stacking them next time. I just downloaded a free software for it, so I'll try it out soon enough. I may have to experiment on stationary objects first though haha.

And oh yeah, I'll be keeping my pumpkin crown on until it gets taken from me!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree, last picture is STUNNING! The 1st pic is absolutely noteworthy as well, and is just one of the most "crisp" images I have seen! Nice work!!!

JBear


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

A few older photos


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

What a great thread! I'll be adding a few soon.


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my best picture of my Leuc, named Danny Aiello.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are my leucs, an amazing species for sure. I've kept frogs for over 20 years, never had such bold frogs with so much personality.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I forgot about this thread. I seriously need to shot more!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

here are some of my leucs!


----------



## mavhammer45 (Apr 7, 2011)

leucs are one of my favs


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is a shot of one of my guys...I have 3 in a 75 gal... The male is just over 4 years now... and for some reason I have a 1000 pics of them but none on this computer...

and a video I shot yesterday of him calling... 

YouTube - ‪7/2 my Leucs calling‬‏


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

My first frogs and still one of my favorites. This is an older picture that I've posted before.


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Here are a couple


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is 1 of 2 Leucs I keep!

JBear


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Heres a few of my Fine Spot Female, Ill post another soon of All three feeding... 2 males 1 female, looks pretty cool tank is just alway to foggy to snap a good shot...


----------

